# πολλά περισσότερα



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

Με την έννοια _πολύ περισσότερα_. Το χρησιμοποιεί πολύς κόσμος πια. Εμένα μου φαίνεται απλώς μεταφορά των _many/much more_.

Σχετική είναι και ανάλογη παρατήρηση του sarant (σε άλλο νήμα):


sarant said:


> ...είδα μια άλλη χρήση που πολλοί (κι εγώ) την αποφεύγουν και που θεωρείται καινούργιο φρούτο στο γραπτό λόγο: πολλά περισσότερα (= πολύ περισσότερα).



Η ερώτησή μου είναι αν, ως επιμελητές, θα κάνετε τη διόρθωση _πολλά -> πολύ_.

Και μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης για να βρίσκονται:
Με λίγα έως _πολλά περισσότερα_ κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Είμαστε όμως _πολλά περισσότερα_ από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες.
Υπάρχουν _πολλά περισσότερα_ στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο! 
Εγώ συναντώ _πολλά περισσότερα_ ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου.
Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει _πολλά περισσότερα_ από την ακοή σας.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 2, 2010)

Διόρθωση, οπωσδήποτε. Ειδάλλως, η κατασκευή είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη να καθιερωθεί και θεσμικά. Δεν είναι καθόλου καινούριο φρούτο: μεταξύ των αθλητικογράφων λ.χ. έχει επικρατήσει εδώ και μια δεκαετία.

ΥΓ: Να προσθέσω ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να διακρίνουμε μεταξύ της νεοελληνικής κατασκευής "πολλά περισσότερα", όπου το "πολλά" έχει θέση επιθέτου, και του "πολλά" στην κυπριακή διάλεκτο (λ.χ. "αυτό είναι πολλά καλόν"),όπου το πολλά είναι επίρρημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2010)

Ίσως να έχω ήδη συνηθίσει να το ακούω και να το διαβάζω, γιατί μπορεί να μην το διόρθωνα σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις, χωρίς να έχω απόλυτα λογική εξήγηση:

1) Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Το πρόβλημα εδώ ξεκινάει και από το "λίγα". Δηλαδή τι θέλουμε να πούμε; Ότι η ευφορία των ημερών μάς άφησε περισσότερα κιλά. Λίγο περισσότερα ή πολύ περισσότερα, σωστά; Όχι λίγα περισσότερα ή πολλά περισσότερα. Άρα εδώ θα διόρθωνα και το "λίγα", όχι μόνο το "πολλά".

2) Είμαστε όμως πολλά περισσότερα από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες.
Αυτό μού φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο και σίγουρα θυμίζει κακή μετάφραση, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται μόνο διόρθωση για το "πολύ" ή "πολλά", χρειάζεται πλήρη αναδιάρθρωση. Εννοεί ότι δεν είμαστε μόνο όμορφες μπανάνες, αλλά έχουμε κι άλλα προσόντα, προφανώς, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται μια ωραία πιασάρικη απόδοση τώρα.

3) Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο!
Αυτό είναι το μόνο που δεν βλέπω πολύ προβληματικό, ίσως και να μην το διόρθωνα. Πιστεύω ότι ο λόγος που δεν το βλέπω προβληματικό είναι επειδή το "πολλά" ακολουθείται από αναφορές πραγμάτων διαφόρων γενών.

4) Εγώ συναντώ πολλά περισσότερα ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου.
Αυτό θα το διόρθωνα σίγουρα.

5) Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολλά περισσότερα από την ακοή σας.
Κι αυτό θα το διόρθωνα.

Ξαναλέω, το αν θα διόρθωνα ή όχι το "πολλά" προφανώς δεν έχει απόλυτα λογική βάση, απλώς τα τέσσερα στα πέντε μού χτυπάνε πολύ άσχημα, ενώ το νούμερο 3 όχι και τόσο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Το 1 και το 3 δεν είναι λάθος κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τα υπόλοιπα ίσως.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2010)

Στο 1, κοίτα και το "λίγα" που προηγείται, για να δεις αν είναι λάθος. Λέμε "*Λίγα *περισσότερα κιλά" ή "*λίγο *περισσότερα κιλά"; Το "λίγο" προσδιορίζει "το περισσότερα", όχι τα "κιλά".


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

1. Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.

2. Με λίγο έως πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.


Διαλέγω το 1.


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2010)

Με λίγα έως πολλά επιπλέον κιλά
Με λίγα έως πολλά πρόσθετα κιλά
Με λίγα έως πολλά παραπάνω κιλά
κτλ.

Ρογήρε, όταν λέμε καινούργιο φρούτο εννοούμε περίπου εικοσαετίας :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Μπράβο, πολύ ωραία. Άμα φέρουμε εδώ μέσα τις παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, θα γίνει πολύ χρήσιμο το νήμα. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι και αρκούντως αποτελεσματικό. Προς το παρόν, θα συνταχθώ με τον Ρογήρο. Με εμπνέει και το όνομα για σταυροφορία, για την αποκατάσταση των αδικημένων ποσοτικών επιρρημάτων, ιδιαίτερα εκείνου του κακόμοιρου τού «τόσο».

1. Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Με λίγο περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Με πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Με λίγο έως πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.

2. Είμαστε όμως πολλά περισσότερα από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες.
Είμαστε όμως κάτι πολύ περισσότερο από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες.

3) Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο!
Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα στην Ιταλία (όχι μόνο η πίτσα κ.λπ.).
Υπάρχουν περισσότερα πράγματα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο!
Υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο!

4) Εγώ συναντώ πολλά περισσότερα ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου.
Εγώ συναντώ πολύ περισσότερα ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου.

5) Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολλά περισσότερα από την ακοή σας.
Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολύ περισσότερα από την ακοή σας.

Έχουμε όμως πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα να γράψουμε σ’ αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

Ίσως αξίζει τώρα να προσθέσω ότι δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει την έκταση του φαινομένου. Το θεωρούσα ένα απλό λάθος χρήσης και το διόρθωνα χωρίς πολλές πολλές σκέψεις, κατά τη γραμμή που περιγράφει ο νίκελ. Έτυχε να το συναντήσω όμως σήμερα πολλές φορές από διαφορετική προέλευση, οπότε σκέφτηκα πως κάτι συμβαίνει (είκοσι χρόνια είπες, sarant; :)) και αφού έκανα τη μικρή γκουγκλοέρευνα, είδα και τη χρήση από συναδέλφους στο φόρουμ, και σκέφτηκα να βάλω την ερώτηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2010)

_Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών._

Αυτή η φράση όπως και να τη διορθώσετε εμένα δε μου αρέσει. Θα μπορούσε να είναι απλά:
Με λίγο περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Ή:
Με πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Και τα δυο μαζί πολλά μου φαίνονται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Σύμφωνοι, και ο sarant επιχείρησε αναδιατυπώσεις. Αλλά η σταυροφορία απαιτεί πρώτα να δείξουμε πειστικά πού γίνεται το λάθος και γιατί είναι τερατώδη τα «πολλά περισσότερα»· να αντιμετωπίσουμε κατάματα τα τέρας, όχι να αλλάξουμε δρόμο. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> _Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών._
> 
> Αυτή η φράση όπως και να τη διορθώσετε εμένα δε μου αρέσει. Θα μπορούσε να είναι απλά:
> Με λίγο περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
> ...



Αν το έγραφα εγώ μάλλον θα έβαζα κάτι του στυλ "με λίγα έως πολλά παραπάνω κιλά...". Αλλά επειδή το στυλ του συγκεκριμένου με πηγαίνει πιο πολύ σε προφορικό λόγο, για το συγκεκριμένο ρέτζιστερ δεν με χαλάει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Πολλά* καλά τα είπατε,
πολλά* καλοί είστε όλοι,
ήθελα να 'γραφα πολλά,
αλλά δεν είναι σκόλη

*επίρρημα, όπως λέει ο Ρογήρος, και στο κρητικό ιδίωμα.

Χάριν συντομίας, ακολουθώ το παράδειγμα του Νίκελ σημειώνοντας τις αποδόσεις που μου φαίνονται πιο φυσικές:

1. Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.
Με λίγο έως πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών. (Νίκελ)
Με λίγα έως πολλά επιπλέον κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών. (Σαράντ)
Με λίγα έως πολλά παραπάνω κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών. (Σαράντ)
Με λίγα έως πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών.


2. Είμαστε όμως πολλά περισσότερα από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες.
Είμαστε όμως κάτι πολύ περισσότερο από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες. (Νίκελ)
Δεν είμαστε όμως μόνο όμορφες μπανάνες· έχουμε κι άλλα προσόντα.
Δεν είμαι μονάχα ένας ψηλός πολεμιστής με κόκκινες κοτσίδες. Έχω και νιονιό! (Οβελίξ) 

3. Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο!
Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα στην Ιταλία (όχι μόνο η πίτσα κ.λπ.). (Νίκελ)
Υπάρχουν περισσότερα πράγματα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο! (Νίκελ)
Υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο! (Νίκελ)
Υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά στην Ιταλία, εκτός από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο!

4. Εγώ συναντώ πολλά περισσότερα ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου.
Εγώ συναντώ πολύ περισσότερα _ψώνια_ στην καθημερινότητά μου. (Νίκελ)
Αυτό ξαναπές το! 
Και πολύ χειρότερα.... Τις προάλλες ένας επιμελητής μού διόρθωσε παντού το *ό,τι* σε *ό, τι,* γιατί χρειάζεται κενό, λέει ο αθεόφοβος, για να ξεχωρίζουν οι *δυο* λέξεις! 

5. Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολλά περισσότερα από την ακοή σας.
Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολύ περισσότερα από την ακοή σας. (Νίκελ)
Και η κακοφωνία, επίσης. Θα δέσει κανείς τον βάρδο, επιτέλους!


----------



## crystal (Mar 2, 2010)

Τώρα, εγώ να τολμήσω να πω ότι δεν με ενοχλεί πουθενά; Όχι απλά δεν θα το διόρθωνα, αλλά το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ η ίδια. Μου ακούγεται εντελώς φυσικό...


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Άσκηση:


πολύ περισσότερος χρόνος ή πολύς περισσότερος χρόνος;
πολύ περισσότερες ευκαιρίες ή πολλές περισσότερες ευκαιρίες
πολύ περισσότερη ώρα ή πολλή περισσότερη ώρα;
πολύ περισσότερους ή πολλούς περισσότερους;

Τα ευρήματα, από μεγάλες εφημερίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

Εγώ θα διάλεγα και στις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις την πρώτη απάντηση. Το ωραίο είναι ότι οι αναζητήσεις στις δύο εναλλακτικές δυνατότητες που με προβλημάτισαν λίγο (οι 1β και 3β) δίνουν από ένα και κανένα εύρημα αντίστοιχα... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Επίσης την πρώτη.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 2, 2010)

Κι εγώ θα διάλεγα την πρώτη επιλογή και στις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις. 
Νομίζω όμως ότι οι δυσκολίες ανακύπτουν γιατί επιχειρούμε να καταστρώσουμε λίγο "τραβηγμένες" φράσεις. Γιατί πολύ περισσότερη ώρα κι όχι απλώς περισσότερη; Εντάξει, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι τέτοιο. Ίσως να προτιμούσα να γράψω "κατά πολύ περισσότερη ώρα" (αν μη τι άλλο, καθιστά αμέσως σαφές ότι πρόκειται για επίρρημα κι όχι για επίθετο).


----------



## crystal (Mar 2, 2010)

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν αμφισβητώ αυτά που λέτε. Απλά το έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ, που δύσκολα θα μου χτυπούσε καμπανάκι σε επιμέλεια. Εκτός από την τρίτη φράση - αλλά εκεί είναι αντανακλαστικό, επειδή όλος ο κόσμος μπερδεύει το ''πολύ'' με τα ομόηχά του, οπότε έχεις πάντα το νου σου.


----------



## danae (Mar 2, 2010)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί, όπως με ενοχλεί και το "τόσους πολλούς". 

Το "πολλά" ως επίρρημα χρησιμοποιείται και στην Κύπρο (αγαπώ σε πολλά). Το βρίσκω πολύ ποιητικό στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 2, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε από περιπτώσεις όπως η 3γ στο #15, όπου "δεν ξέρουμε" αν το polì είναι επίρρημα ή επίθετο.
Δεν είμαι πολύ διορθωτικός τύπος.

daeman: Κι εγώ που ενοχλήθηκα από ένα απλό "οτι δήποτε" χτες (σε διαφημιστική αφίσα)! Συνειδητοποιώ ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν πολύ χειρότερο: "ο τι δήποτε" ή και "ο τι δη ποτε".


----------



## Themis (Mar 2, 2010)

Αισθάνομαι λίγο ντεμοντέ που είμαι πολύ υπέρ του "πολύ". Νομίζω ότι η ρίζα της σύγχυσης θίγεται στο #5 της Αλεξάνδρας.

Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών. -- Με λίγο ή πολύ περισσότερα κιλά... [Μόνο αυτό μου ταιριάζει σε ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν νόημα της φράσης]
Είμαστε όμως πολλά περισσότερα από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες. -- πολύ περισσότερο [Αυτό το παράδειγμα με ξεπερνάει σημασιολογικά. Το υποκείμενο της πρότασης είναι μια μπανάνα; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια;]
Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο! -- πολύ περισσότερα
Εγώ συναντώ πολλά περισσότερα ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου. -- πολύ περισσότερα
Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολλά περισσότερα από την ακοή σας. -- πολύ περισσότερα

Στα 4 του Nickel, παντού ασυζητητί "πολύ". Για το απλό μου το μυαλό π.χ. ο χρόνος μπορεί να είναι πολύς, ή περισσότερος, ή πολύς και ταυτόχρονα περισσότερος από κάποια άλλη προσδιοριστέα διάρκεια, αλλά "πολύς περισσότερος χρόνος" είναι κάτι σαν μελαψός μελαψότερος νεανίας. Επομένως διαφωνώ ριζικά ριζικότερα με το "πολλοί περισσότεροι".


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Αντιλαμβάνεστε πάντως ότι το πρόβλημα σε μεγάλο βαθμό οφείλεται στο αγγλικό:
much more butter > πολύ περισσότερο
many more friends > πολλοί περισσότεροι ή πολύ περισσότεροι; — σκαλώνει ο άλλος, να μη σκαλώσει;


----------



## Themis (Mar 3, 2010)

Nickel, έχεις βέβαια απόλυτο δίκιο. Και είναι επίσης σωστό ότι η λανθασμένη χρήση επεκτεινόμενη κτλ. κτλ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση του θέματος παραβλέπει συχνά κάτι που ή είναι προφανές ή κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή τεράστια γκάφα και θα εκτεθώ ανεπανόρθωτα:

- Το "πολλά περισσότερα κιλά" είναι, ναι ή όχι, ασύνδετη σύνταξη ενός επιθέτου και του συγκριτικού βαθμού του ίδιου αυτού επιθέτου πριν από το προσδιοριζόμενο ουσιαστικό;
- Μπορεί κανείς να μας αναφέρει άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα στη γλώσσα μας;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Ένα ειδικό ενδιαφέρον μου στη γλώσσα είναι να αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί γίνονται κάποιες αλλαγές που αρχικά θεωρούνται λάθη και να προσπαθώ να προβλέπω ποια αλλαγή έχει πιθανότητες να επικρατήσει ή να μας κάνει παρέα για πολλά χρόνια / εσαεί. Οπότε, έγραψα την προτίμησή μου («πολύ περισσότερα»), αλλά έγραψα και ότι «δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι και αρκούντως αποτελεσματικό (το νήμα)» και αποδίδω το λάθος (αυτό που λες, το επίθετο να προσδιορίζει επίθετο) στο αγγλικό «many more». Πιστεύω ότι στα άλλα παραδείγματα που έδωσα είναι πιο εύκολο να διαλέξουμε το επίρρημα.

Τι έχουμε όμως να πούμε για τα «τόσοι πολλοί» / «τόσους πολλούς»; Ή για το «όσοι περισσότεροι»;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> daeman: Κι εγώ που ενοχλήθηκα από ένα απλό "οτι δήποτε" χτες (σε διαφημιστική αφίσα)! Συνειδητοποιώ ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν πολύ χειρότερο: "ο τι δήποτε" ή και "ο τι δη ποτε".



Υπάρχει και το _ό,τι δήποτε_


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Κι εγώ που ενοχλήθηκα από ένα απλό "οτι δήποτε" χτες (σε διαφημιστική αφίσα)! Συνειδητοποιώ ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν πολύ χειρότερο: "ο τι δήποτε" ή και "ο τι δη ποτε".


Και πού να πέσεις σε διορθωτή που διορθώνει το* ό,τι *και το κάνει *ό, τι*  Ναι, υπάρχουν άτομα που νομίζουν ότι υπάρχει κενό μέσα στη λέξη "ό,τι", και αυτά τα άτομα πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν τον μεταφραστή/διορθωτή. Ρώτα και τον Daeman.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τι έχουμε όμως να πούμε για τα «τόσοι πολλοί» / «τόσους πολλούς»; Ή για το «όσοι περισσότεροι»;



Για να σας επαναφέρω στη συζήτηση:
Και τι έχετε να πείτε για το «Πόσοι περισσότεροι...;», «Πόσες περισσότερες...;» κ.λπ.; Δεν είναι λογικό να δοθεί η απάντηση «Πολλοί περισσότεροι», «Πολλές περισσότερες» κ.λπ.;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για να σας επαναφέρω στη συζήτηση:
> Και τι έχετε να πείτε για το «Πόσοι περισσότεροι...;», «Πόσες περισσότερες...;» κ.λπ.; Δεν είναι λογικό να δοθεί η απάντηση «Πολλοί περισσότεροι», «Πολλές περισσότερες» κ.λπ.;


Προφανώς και είναι λογικό· και πάλι πέφτω από τα σύννεφα. Πόσο περισσότεροι; Τόσο περισσότερες. Όσο περισσότερα... κ.π.λ. Συνεπώς, πρόκειται για ένα ευρύτερο φαινόμενο --αλλά και πάλι, τα ευρήματα δεν μοιάζουν να προέρχονται (τουλάχιστον, κατά πλειοψηφία, για να κρατάμε και πισινές) από πηγές επιμελημένου γραπτού λόγου.

Μια πιθανή εξήγηση που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι ίσως στο μυαλό του ομιλητή ή του συγγραφέα το «περισσότερο από το κάτι» δεν είναι ο συγκριτικός βαθμός του πολύς αλλά σημαίνει «μπόλικο από το κάτι», γίνεται δηλαδή μια ενιαία οντότητα σε μεγέθυνση. Από εκεί και μετά, το πρώτο βήμα είναι ίσως να εμφανιστούν τέτοιες φραστικές συνθέσεις και στη συνέχεια να γενικευθεί η χρήση του _πολλά κάτι_. Κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει ίσως με τις τόσες περισσότερες και τα τόσα περισσότερα.

Αυτό το φαινόμενο της «μεγέθυνσης» μπορώ να το διαπιστώσω όμως μόνο σε δύο από τα αρχικά μου παραδείγματα (και από τα δύο, μόνο στο πρώτο με σχετική βεβαιότητα):

Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών. --> _λίγες έως πολλές *κιλάρες_
Είμαστε όμως πολλά περισσότερα από απλά όμορφες μπανάνες. -- *εδώ, όχι*
Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα στην Ιταλία από την πίτσα, τα ζυμαρικά και τον ήλιο! --*ούτε εδώ*
Εγώ συναντώ πολλά περισσότερα ψώνια στην καθημερινότητά μου --> _πολλές ψωνάρες_
Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να σας στοιχίσει πολλά περισσότερα από την ακοή σας. --*ούτε και εδώ*


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> [...]
> daeman: Κι εγώ που ενοχλήθηκα από ένα απλό "οτι δήποτε" χτες (σε διαφημιστική αφίσα)! Συνειδητοποιώ ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν πολύ χειρότερο: "ο τι δήποτε" ή και "ο τι δη ποτε".


 
Πωσοδήποτε! Ό πώς δή ποτέ! Τακαπληκτικό Καταπληκτικό παράδειγμα. :) 
(Αστερίξ: Οι Δάφνες του Καίσαρα).


----------



## geodoom (May 1, 2017)

Ambrose said:


> Το 1 και το 3 δεν είναι λάθος κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τα υπόλοιπα ίσως.


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι γενικώς λάθος νοηματικά η έκφραση «Με λίγα έως πολλά περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών». 
Σωστές εκφράσεις θα ήταν: 
«Με λίγα έως πολλά επιπλέον κιλά από την ευφορία (δηλαδή την πολυφαγία) των ημερών».
«Με λίγα έως πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά από την ευφορία (που συνήθως μεταφράζεται σε πολυφαγία) των ημερών».
Η έκφραση «Με λίγο έως πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από την ευφορία των ημερών» είναι γραμματικά σωστή, αλλά και πάλι είναι ύποπτη. 
Θα προτιμούσα: «Με λίγο (έως ... πολύ!) περισσότερα κιλά σωματικού βάρους, από την ευφορία (βλέπε πολυφαγία!) των ημερών».


----------



## Inachus (May 13, 2017)

Ή 
«Με λίγα έως πολλά παραπάνω κιλά από την ευφορία (δηλαδή την πολυφαγία) των ημερών».
«Με λίγα έως πολλά κιλά παραπάνω από την ευφορία (δηλαδή την πολυφαγία) των ημερών».


----------

